# show us your...



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok,
Am I safe to assume that this may get to be a sticky?
Anyway, this is the members rides area and many months ago when I first came to this section I figured people would be posting pics of their rides.
Well, yes and no. Mainly in the no category. It was difficult to find comparisons or examples of certain parts on cars that people said they had, but you could never visualize them.

So,
I put together the "show us" threads asking for specific parts. It will be like a yearbook, but for your car. Since they will inevitably get buried in the forum, (there are too many to all be made stickies, and they definately won't get their own category) I made this list of them.
Please respond with requests for a 
"show us" category.

Seth

grille:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20165&highlight=show+us+your

chrome halos:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20164&highlight=show+us+your

stealth halos:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20167&highlight=show+us+your

indiglos:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20170&highlight=show+us+your

big brakes:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20168&highlight=show+us+your

painted/polished valve cover:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20163&highlight=show+us+your

engine bay:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21595&highlight=show+us+your

seats:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21004&highlight=show+us+your

center dash area:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20205&highlight=show+us+your

non-stock exhaust:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21594&highlight=show+us+your

fog/driving lights:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20202&highlight=show+us+your

painted rear reflector:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20169&highlight=show+us+your

rims1 (not exactly a 'show us' but close):
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15691&highlight=show+us+your+rims

rims2:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21740

keys:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=180475#post180475


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Trunk:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28054


----------

